# Welcher Webserver für mittelgroße Community?



## schoener_nick (7. August 2004)

Hallo erst mal.

Ich weiß, der Betreff ist etwas schwammig, was ist denn schließlich eine "mittelgroße Community"?

Ich will mein Problem etwas näher ausführen:

Ich kann zwar programmieren, hab allerdings mit Webservern keinerlei Erfahrung. Jetzt hab ich eine Community programmiert, deren Wachstumschancen ich nicht richtig einschätzen kann. Um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen und nicht gleich nach 2 Monaten vor dem ersten Problem zu stehen, dachte ich mir, wäre ein "eigener" Server wohl ganz sinnvoll. Ob das auch finanziell machbar ist, ist eine andere Frage, aber wenn dieser Aspekt nicht dagegen spricht, tendiere ich schon zum Server.

Okay, wie gesagt, ich kab absolut NULL-AHNUNG von Serveradministration. Jetzt gibt's bei 1&1 z.B. sowas, das nennen die "Managed Server":
http://hosting.1und1.de/xml/order/S...3DDA85CD95956474589BF83352.TC31a?__frame=_top

Ich stell mir das ungefähr so vor, dass ich wie bei normalem Webspace nicht viel davon verstehen muss, weil 1&1 alles managed. Hab ich damit denn überhaupt Recht?

Okay, mal angenommen, es ist so, dass ich für diese 169,- Eur einen "eigenen" Server bekomme, der komplett gemanaged ist und keine der in anderen Threads benannten Sicherheitsprobleme mit sich bringt.

Reicht mir denn dieser Server für ne Community? Ja, ich denke schon und wahrscheinlich lacht Ihr mich grad fröhlich aus wegen der Frage, aber es ist halt so, dass ich keine Lust hab, etwas falsch zu machen, also frage ich lieber nach. Ich möchte nicht nach nem halben Jahr schon Probleme bekommen, weil ich merke, dass 100 000 angemeldete User soviel Datenmüll auf meiner Festplatte produzieren, dass die 120 Gb nicht ausreichen.

Und was vielleicht die wichtigste Frage ist: Wenn mein vorhaben so, wie ich es plane, sinnvoll ist (mit dem managed server), gibt's das denn dann vielleicht noch von nem anderen Anbieter, der besser ist? Oder billiger? Oder beides?

So, wie Ihr sicher erkannt habt, bin ich tatsächlich servermäßig nicht vom Fach. Ich hab mich die letzten Jahre halt ausschließlich aufs Programmieren konzentriert und nicht all zu sehr über den Tellerrand geschaut. Aber das sollte mich ja wohl nicht davon abhalten können, ne fertige Community zu starten, oder?

Für Eure Hilfe bin ich Euch sehr dankbar. Vor allem, weil es für den Start der Community eine Deadline gibt und die ist in der letzten Septemberwoche. Das heißt, wofür ich mich auch immer entscheide, es muss jetzt recht flink gehen.

Danke im Voraus!

Ach ja, eine Frage noch. Glaubt Ihr, bei diesem 1&1 Angebot kann ich mich auf regelmäßige Backups verlassen? Strato hat mich in dieser Hinsicht nämlich schon mal ziemlich im Stich gelassen und ein kleines, aber funktionierendes Projekt durch die spontane Löschung der komplette DB zerstört. Da dies jetzt kein wirklich "kleines" Projekt werden soll, wäre mir dieser Aspekt auch noch sehr wichtig. Was denkt Ihr darüber


----------



## schoener_nick (8. August 2004)

Ja wie, weiß denn keiner ne Antwort auf meine Frage?

Hier tummeln sich doch genug Leute, die irgendwann mal selbst vor so einem Problem standen.

Die Leute von Tutorials.de selbst z.B... Die müssen doch auch irgendwann mal klein angefangen und sich dann die von mir genannten Fragen gestellt haben, oder seh ich das falsch?

Also nochmal: Biiiiiitttteeee, sagt mir mal Eure Meinung zu meinem Problem. Thanx. ;-)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. August 2004)

Hallo,



> Okay, wie gesagt, ich kab absolut NULL-AHNUNG von Serveradministration. Jetzt gibt's bei 1&1 z.B. sowas, das nennen die "Managed Server":


Wenn du dich mit deinen Energien bisher hauptsächlich mit Programmierung beschäftigt hast und, wie du sagst, keine wirklich guten Linuxkenntnisse vorhanden sind, ist "Managed" auf jeden Fall der richtige Weg, da der Webserver so von einem Fachmann betreut wird, d.h. Programme aktuell gehalten, damit der Webserver nicht gehackt wird und ggf. auch Programme installiert werden, die deine Software benötigt.



> Jetzt hab ich eine Community programmiert, deren Wachstumschancen ich nicht richtig einschätzen kann. Um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen und nicht gleich nach 2 Monaten vor dem ersten Problem zu stehen, dachte ich mir, wäre ein "eigener" Server wohl ganz sinnvoll. Ob das auch finanziell machbar ist, ist eine andere Frage, aber wenn dieser Aspekt nicht dagegen spricht, tendiere ich schon zum Server.


Wenn du das Wachstum noch nicht einschätzen kannst, würde ich dir erst einmal normalen Webspace empfehlen, wo du nicht hauptsächlich auf den Preis gucken solltest, sondern auch auf den Service, der inbegriffen ist (falls nötig, individuelle weitere Programminstallationen), kostenfreier, kompetenter telefonischer Support per eMail und Telefon, ..... wenn deine Community dann deutlich den Rahmen eines Shared-Hosting-Pakets sprengt, könntest du immer noch auf einen Server bei deinem Anbieter upgraden. 
Webspace und eventuell späterer Server sollten beim gleichen Anbieter liegen, da wir deine Domains z.B. auf eine seperate IP legen könnten und in dem Falle, dass du später auf einen eigenen Server upgradest, würde diese IP dem neuen Server zugeordnet werden. Dadurch würde ein eventuell späteres Upgraden ohne jegliche Ausfallzeit möglich sein.
Es ist allerdings so, dass dieses bei großen Webspace-Anbietern in der Regel nicht möglich ist, weil dort sehr viele Dinge voll-automatisiert ablaufen und so ein manuelles Eingreifen nicht möglich ist.



> Reicht mir denn dieser Server für ne Community? Ja, ich denke schon und wahrscheinlich lacht Ihr mich grad fröhlich aus wegen der Frage, aber es ist halt so, dass ich keine Lust hab, etwas falsch zu machen, also frage ich lieber nach.


Auslachen wird dich garantiert keiner, weil du mit deinem Posting zeigst, dass  dir dein Projekt wichtig ist und du dir wirkliche Gedanken machst, so dass es später nicht zu unnötigen Komplikationen kommt.



> Ich möchte nicht nach nem halben Jahr schon Probleme bekommen, weil ich merke, dass 100 000 angemeldete User soviel Datenmüll auf meiner Festplatte produzieren, dass die 120 Gb nicht ausreichen.


Wie oben schon geschrieben ist bei dir der Service-Aspekt besonders wichtig, d.h. dass du die gemieteten Leistungen vom Anbieter mit dem Wachstum deiner Community parallel anpassen kannst.



> Wenn mein vorhaben so, wie ich es plane, sinnvoll ist (mit dem managed server), gibt's das denn dann vielleicht noch von nem anderen Anbieter, der besser ist? Oder billiger? Oder beides?


Wie schon geschrieben, sollte bei deinen Vorgaben der Preis nicht das erste Kriterium sein, weil dein wachsendes Projekt sehr darunter leiden kann, wenn die Server des Anbieters häufig nicht verfügbar sind oder die Anbindung der Server ans Internet starken Schwankungen unterliegt.

Wir bieten selbst Speicherplatz als auch Server an. Vorwiegend werden unsere WebServices-Dienstleistungen von Business-Reseller-/Kunden in Anspruch genommen, u.a. aufgrund des von uns geleisteten Supports. 

Unsere Server laufen im Rechenzentrum in Hannover und sind per Tiscalli Business ans Internet angebunden.
Da unser Büro recht nahe bei Hannover liegt, haben wir somit auch die Möglichkeit, Hardware bei einem Defekt, sollte dieser tatsächlich einmal auftreten, schnell zu tauschen.

Sehr viel Wert legen wir auf qualitativ hochwertigen Support. Der Support wird nicht von irgendeinem Call-Center abgewickelt, sondern direkt von einem Techniker, der per eMail / eine normale Festnetznummer oder ggf. per Handy erreichbar ist.
Wenn du z.B. ein Script bei dir installieren möchtest und du an irgendeiner Stelle einfach nicht mehr weiter kommst, sind wir dir auch hier schnell und kompetent behilflich.



> Ach ja, eine Frage noch. Glaubt Ihr, bei diesem 1&1 Angebot kann ich mich auf regelmäßige Backups verlassen?


Backups sind in der Tat unverzichtbar. Zu 1&1 kann ich keine Aussage tätigen, jedoch werden unseren Kundendaten jede Nacht gepackt und auf einen weiteren Server gesichert, so dass diese im Fall der Fälle ohne Probleme zurückgespielt werden können. Zusätzlich werden diese Daten in Intervallen auch noch auf DVDs gebrannt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir bei deinen Fragen weiterhelfen und würde mich freuen, dich als neuen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen (info@busoft.de)


----------

